# MTL device for wifey to give up stinkies?



## herb1 (23/8/18)

Hey peeps,

Wifey has decided that she wanna kick the stinkies, so...

...i'm looking for a nice MTL device for her - I have a Drag and a Lux but they're both DTL setups & she duzn't like them.

the MTL device would need to utilise nic salts and have some sort of either cheap coil or rebuildable one.

Recommendations?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (23/8/18)

I for one hate nic salts. It just tastes too chemically for me. The TWISP CUE has been working well for the wife and I so far but I'll look to purchase a TWISP Atom at Vapecon this year (just a bit more affordable and allows a greater variety of flavours).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/18)

herb1 said:


> Hey peeps,
> 
> Wifey has decided that she wanna kick the stinkies, so...
> 
> ...


Hi @herb1 maybe get her a nice new mod with a Siren v 2, the Siren is a perfect MTL and it is super easy to build on plus you can use Nic Salts in it but I don't like the stuff . Then give Twisp Cubano a go juice is a 18mg nic juice or the lighter edition taste wise is Twisp Tobacco also 18mg nic. This should help her alot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1 (23/8/18)

My buddy recommends Juts Fog Minifit...thoughts?


----------



## Resistance (23/8/18)

Twisp cue.not refillable bit works a charm and you can get anything else that's refillable as a secondary mod.some members rate the sourin air as good too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (23/8/18)

Resistance said:


> Twisp cue.not refillable bit works a charm and you can get anything else that's refillable as a secondary mod.some members rate the sourin air as good too



Apparently the ATOM will be the "refillable version" of the CUE.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (23/8/18)

herb1 said:


> Hey peeps,
> 
> Wifey has decided that she wanna kick the stinkies, so...
> 
> ...


I would highly recommend an Aspire Breeze 2 pod device with a 1 ohm coil. Use this with nicotine salt Eliquids and it will definitely help with quitting. Nicotine salts are very effective in helping you to quit smoking cigarettes. The Juul in the US is proof of this. 

Definitely give this option a go. It's more convenient than getting an RTA and having to deal with building and wicking. The coils are inexpensive and last a while. Since you are going to be using nicotine salts, you tend to vape less and therefore the coils will last a long while.

The nicotine strength I'd recommend is 20 or 25mg and you can go higher or lower from there depending on whether or not it's satisfying.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (23/8/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Apparently the ATOM will be the "refillable version" of the CUE.


Or you could get the Joyetech ECO. As @Andre pointed out, they are identical minus the branding. (I'd expect the Joyetech one to be cheaper)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> I would highly recommend an Aspire Breeze 2 pod device with a 1 ohm coil. Use this with nicotine salt Eliquids and it will definitely help with quitting. Nicotine salts are very effective in helping you to quit smoking cigarettes. The Juul in the US is proof of this.
> 
> Definitely give this option a go. It's more convenient than getting an RTA and having to deal with building and wicking. The coils are inexpensive and last a while. Since you are going to be using nicotine salts, you tend to vape less and therefore the coils will last a long while.
> 
> The nicotine strength I'd recommend is 20 or 25mg and you can go higher or lower from there depending on whether or not it's satisfying.


One more vote from me for the aspire breeze.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (23/8/18)

+1 on the Cue the new Vladdin is also a good option and has refillable pods. I'm a big fan of the ceramic coils still don't trust the Nic salts with coils so ceramic is the next best safe option for that imo.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (23/8/18)

I've been using the vaporesso nexus as my second mtl device lately (like a pod but replaceable coils and refillable tank). It's small as USB drive shaped. Not as small as others like the mini fit.
Battery is built in and rated at 650mah, and easily lasts a day of heavy use, probably two days or more with regular use.
It's takes nic salts or normal juice, and works well with vg at 70% or even hugger if you must.

To help with getting off the stinkies, tobacco flavoured juices are usually recommended, but I really enjoyed my minty and iced juices when I quit the smokes.

I wouldn't mind selling it if you want something in brand new condition, and I have a box of 5 coils to include in the sale. 

Otherwise, I'm certain that you will find great deals at vapecon if you are going. 

Lastly, a regulated single battery mod with an rta like siren v2 (mentioned above) or the vandy vape berserker Mini, will be your best for max mtl flavour along with the benefits of being rebuildable. 

Oh, the sauron air, and the aspire breeze 2 are also great pod alternatives too. 

Hope this helps. 



Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (23/8/18)

@herb1 take your wife to a twisp kiosk first and make sure you try the tobacco in pure or signature version then feel free to explore your other options.
the vega tank,the arcus tank also does what it says and you have the guarantee of after sales service.
You have all the info now and the decision lies with you.
Let us know what you decided to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1 (24/8/18)

Thanks guys, will let you know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (24/8/18)

Cue works great especially for someone that wants to get of the stinkies but it is a bit strong! I used mine a couple of times but from most people i have recommended it to which has bought a cue and used it said that its too strong and went back to stinkies.

Perhaps @Twisp should look at making them with lower nic content as well so that users has options on buying 24mg or perhaps 18mg cause not everyone wants that very strong nic. 

But, it does work great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (24/8/18)

herb1 said:


> Thanks guys, will let you know how it goes


As a Twisp user for 4 years previously...get a real vapeing device to start of like the Salt by Coilart and a 80w Mod.
Or the new kit Wismec Active which comes with a MTL setup.


----------



## daniel craig (24/8/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> As a Twisp user for 4 years previously...get a real vapeing device to start of like the Salt by Coilart and a 80w Mod.
> Or the new kit Wismec Active which comes with a MTL setup.


The Salt RTA by coil art will knock you out cold! That, and the fact that salts at higher wattages can potentially be dangerous. As @Daniel has pointed out recently, this RTA shouldn't be marketed the way it is. It should be marketed what it is which is a MTL RTA. 

You could use the RTA but you'll need to install a build that's around 1.2 ohms and your wattage will need to be low (under 15w). Personally, I think getting a pod device is a much better option. The Breeze 2 can be bought for around R500 and thereafter the OP can upgrade to whatever he wants later on.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (24/8/18)

StompieZA said:


> Cue works great especially for someone that wants to get of the stinkies but it is a bit strong! I used mine a couple of times but from most people i have recommended it to which has bought a cue and used it said that its too strong and went back to stinkies.
> 
> Perhaps @Twisp should look at making them with lower nic content as well so that users has options on buying 24mg or perhaps 18mg cause not everyone wants that very strong nic.
> 
> But, it does work great!



You do get TWISP


daniel craig said:


> Or you could get the Joyetech ECO. As @Andre pointed out, they are identical minus the branding. (I'd expect the Joyetech one to be cheaper)



This is great news. After doing a bit of research I see that they go for just over R200. I can only assume (if the CUE is anything to go by) that the TWISP variant will be double this. I'm all for brand loyalty but that's an incredible saving!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (24/8/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> You do get TWISP
> 
> 
> This is great news. After doing a bit of research I see that they go for just over R200. I can only assume (if the CUE is anything to go by) that the TWISP variant will be double this. I'm all for brand loyalty but that's an incredible saving!



As long as you buy the ECO from a reputable store, you will get your warranty as well. Twisp does have the convenience of going to most malls and finding a kiosk but if the ATOM (ECO Equivalent) is double the price, I'm gonna get some juice with the change.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (24/8/18)

Aspire Gusto mini! The only device that has delivered for me but honestly speaking everyone is different... sometimes the best is to seek advice, try what works for you and find out your comfort place through trial and error


----------



## KarlDP (24/8/18)

I can highly recommend the Aspire Breeze 2 with 1ohm coil and nic salts, and Twisp Cue with its swappable pods on the fly. I use both and they are awesome, easy to use MTL devices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (24/8/18)

Jengz said:


> Aspire Gusto mini! The only device that has delivered for me but honestly speaking everyone is different... sometimes the best is to seek advice, try what works for you and find out your comfort place through trial and error



I also have one of these, works well with TWISP 8mg juice (I loathe nic salts)!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (24/8/18)

Guys we are confusing @ herb1.
give the guy a break.we need to help him choose but the choice is still up to him.Its no use he go out and buy the 'best device for us' and it does not work for his wife.
That is money spent, but taking his wife to a kiosk to see if she will catch on to vaping is money and a trip well spent.
So we should give advice and stats and still let them decide whats best for her...
Twisp is the only vendor that lets you try before you buy. show me some other vendor that has all their mods on display for testing.
And yet @herb1 and his wife still has the final choice and decision.
I wish you well from here @herb1

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/8/18)

@herb1 -The Twisp CUE did the trick for my wife. She has since moved on to a different setup, but the CUE is the reason she isn't smoking anymore.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> @herb1 -The Twisp CUE did the trick for my wife. She has since moved on to a different setup, but the CUE is the reason she isn't smoking anymore.



almost 40 a day smoker.check it out in the twisp forum for the stats on how many people it converted.,even the die hard ou ballie smokers ,but that is my advice check the stats and try it first

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## herb1 (24/8/18)

Resistance said:


> Guys we are confusing @ herb1.
> give the guy a break.we need to help him choose but the choice is still up to him.Its no use he go out and buy the 'best device for us' and it does not work for his wife.
> That is money spent, but taking his wife to a kiosk to see if she will catch on to vaping is money and a trip well spent.
> So we should give advice and stats and still let them decide whats best for her...
> ...


Thanks Resistance but don't worry about the confusing herb1 part, wifey decides on her own, whatever the cost.
It has to be her commitment, not my decision.

I just want her to stop smoking - I'm really liking the Twisp Cue or Aspire 2 for those purposes.

I have a backup Luxotic with tobinho - I'll just chuck a 0.2ohm coil in for MTL & get sum 6mg juice (as a backup).

But thanks for all the advice, guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel (24/8/18)

herb1 said:


> Thanks Resistance but don't worry about the confusing herb1 part, wifey decides on her own, whatever the cost.
> It has to be her commitment, not my decision.
> 
> I just want her to stop smoking - I'm really liking the Twisp Cue or Aspire 2 for those purposes.
> ...



WOAH slow down there bud , 0.2ohm coil is waaaaaay too low for MTL .....
You want something like a 0.8-1.0ohm and up for MTL especially if you going to use nic salts .....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (24/8/18)

herb1 said:


> Thanks Resistance but don't worry about the confusing herb1 part, wifey decides on her own, whatever the cost.
> It has to be her commitment, not my decision.
> 
> I just want her to stop smoking - I'm really liking the Twisp Cue or Aspire 2 for those purposes.
> ...


The CUE or the Breeze 2 are both good options.

Pros for the CUE:
-Twisp store are available all across SA.
- Minimum effort is required. Put in a new pod and vape away.
- High nicotine strength which means it will satisfy the cravings.
- Really nice draw which mimics that of a cigarette
- Can try it out before you buy it. 

Cons for the CUE:
- Non-adjustable airflow.
- Leaky pods are not impossible to get.
- Only 1 nicotine strength available so you can't go to lower strengths.
- Costly to use especially if you vape a lot. (1 pod with 2ml juice = R45 (multiply by 15 = R675); a 30ml of nicotine salt Eliquid cost R200 or R300 for 2 (BLVK Unicorn International Eliquid at Vape Shop)
- Restricted to Twisp's range only so you can't try out other flavors.
- 350mAh Battery. 

Pro's for the Breeze 2:
- Adjustable Airflow; You can match it to your preference. 
- Different coil options available.
- Refillable. 
- Cheaper to use. Even cheaper if you use high strength juice from Vapour Mountain. R375 for 100ml of juice (Any strength and ratio you want) 
- No restrictions to what juice you can use.
- Available at many Vape Shops.
- 1000mAh Battery

Cons For the breeze 2:
- Can't try before you buy it.


@Faiyaz Cheulkar @Daniel What cons did miss on the Breeze 2?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/8/18)

Twisp cue hard to find second hand
breeze 2 long term coil/pods cost...everybody is selling theres??? why???
Good try though.
still the choice of the person that's going to use it.


----------



## Resistance (24/8/18)

If it was that bad I would not own two Twisp Cues


----------



## herb1 (24/8/18)

Daniel said:


> WOAH slow down there bud , 0.2ohm coil is waaaaaay too low for MTL .....
> You want something like a 0.8-1.0ohm and up for MTL especially if you going to use nic salts .....


the build is for the tobinho and not using nic salts


----------



## Chanelr (24/8/18)

If I may give my 5 cents as well. My husband is a full on vaper now for about 4 months, I bought myself the Vaporesso Swag last month but didnt help much to get off the stinkies.

Over the weekend I bought a Joyetech Exceed Edge pod system and I must say its really helping me at this stage but its just my opinion and like you said the
decision will be made by your wife..

Nothing makes the stinkies crawl back faster than getting "gatvol" of a certain taste.

I would suggest maybe a 20mg nic salt as a start and an extra pod for an extra flavour. As the kit includes a spare coil. Pods are refillable and the coils are really not that expensive to replace. A coil itself should last about a month.

Hope it helps

http://www.joyetech.com/product/exceed-edge/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (24/8/18)

Chanelr said:


> If I may give my 5 cents as well. My husband is a full on vaper now for about 4 months, I bought myself the Vaporesso Swag last month but didnt help much to get off the stinkies.
> 
> Over the weekend I bought a Joyetech Exceed Edge pod system and I must say its really helping me at this stage but its just my opinion and like you said the
> decision will be made by your wife..
> ...



Ah forgot about this one , actually have one you can have @herb1 you coming to VapeCon ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## herb1 (24/8/18)

Daniel said:


> Ah forgot about this one , actually have one you can have @herb1 you coming to VapeCon ?


Nope, bru - I'm in CT, enjoying the local Vapecon specials here but thanks for the offer

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (24/8/18)

There are some regulated device kits that are great for starters and can hold someones interest more and if they then feel they wan't to move to DL can do so by just getting a new tank instead of whole new set-up. The Kroma-A with Zennith from Innokin would be ideal for a starter.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/8/18)

@Daniel now we moving forward.great gesture you have there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (24/8/18)

herb1 said:


> Nope, bru - I'm in CT, enjoying the local Vapecon specials here but thanks for the offer


No worries bru if you pay the shipping will be happy to send it just to be clear @herb1 never once asked for a handout but this is what community is about and if we can help his wifey quit the stinkies that's a win for all....

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## herb1 (24/8/18)

Daniel said:


> No worries bru if you pay the shipping will be happy to send it just to be clear @herb1 never once asked for a handout but this is what community is about and if we can help his wifey quit the stinkies that's a win for all....


Thanks Daniel, I'll be in contact...I'm chuffed...man tear moment

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## herb1 (27/8/18)

Tried out my buddy's MiniFit - the most oulike mondfluitjie pod device ever
hits like a train, even at 18mg

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Twisp (28/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> @herb1 -The Twisp CUE did the trick for my wife. She has since moved on to a different setup, but the CUE is the reason she isn't smoking anymore.


That's amazing news. We're happy to hear that the Cue worked for your wife. It's amazing to hear that our products could assist someone to make such a positive change.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/8/18)

Twisp said:


> That's amazing news. We're happy to hear that the Cue worked for your wife. It's amazing to hear that our products could assist someone to make such a positive change.


@Twisp - You can add 2 more as well. Her friend and friend's husband quit smoking too after we gave 2 of our cue devices to them (wife wanted to move on to a DL device)

Actually, add another 1 as I gave my CUE to my cousin's girlfriend and she hasn't gone back to stinkies either.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Twisp (28/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> @Twisp - You can add 2 more as well. Her friend and friend's husband quit smoking too after we gave 2 of our cue devices to them (wife wanted to move on to a DL device)
> 
> Actually, add another 1 as I gave my CUE to my cousin's girlfriend and she hasn't gone back to stinkies either.


That's incredible. Thanks for the awesome feedback! That's exactly what the Cue was intended for. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (28/8/18)

And 


Twisp said:


> That's incredible. Thanks for the awesome feedback! That's exactly what the Cue was intended for. Thank you!


It keeps on doing that thing


----------



## Daniel (28/8/18)

Come @Twisp why not hook @herb1 up with a kit ?  

I'm sending him an Exceed for the time being but honestly think the Cue is better for quitting the stinkies ..... 

Shameless plug of my review of the Cue as well , go check it out if you want an honest no BS proudly South African take :

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/8/18)

Twisp said:


> That's incredible. Thanks for the awesome feedback! That's exactly what the Cue was intended for. Thank you!


You're welcome @Twisp


----------



## herb1 (3/9/18)

Someone's forgotten about me...


----------



## Daniel (3/9/18)

herb1 said:


> Someone's forgotten about me...



I haven't bud , like I said over WA last week just didn't work out will make a plan this week bud ... CALM DOWN and Vape on  

Otherwise if you can't wait , many suggested the Twisp Cue they running promo at the moment 25% off .....


----------



## herb1 (3/9/18)

Daniel said:


> I haven't bud , like I said over WA last week just didn't work out will make a plan this week bud ... CALM DOWN and Vape on


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/9/18)

So I also tried getting my wife off the stinkies. First time around I got her a Vaporesso Swag with 6mg nic DL setup. She used it once or twice a week, maybe, enjoying the flavours, but did not do much in terms of getting her off the stinkies. I have a Berserker MTL RTA which I wanted to give to her thinking that she will be able to do MTL with it, which is a more cigarette type of vaping, but this did not work either. Reason being is I ended up needing to replace coils and rewick for her the whole time when she wanted to change flavours or if the wick needs replacing due to flavour depreciation. Problem there is if this happened while she was at work, she'd just put it down and move to a cig. Also, she did not take to it all that much, too big and bulky.

The first true change over happened when I got her a Suorin Drop. She loved it. Small, does MTL and flavour was great. Her cigarette intake dropped by almost half, I was elated. Then I wanted to get myself a Drop but saw the shop I was at had the Suorin Air on special, so I got that. Showed it to her that night, lost it to her that same night. Better air flow, better flavour and she's now down to about 1-2 ciggs a day where she was a 35-40 a day smoker. She now has 3 Suorin Airs - one at work, one at home and one she carries with her. She also has multiple pods with various flavours so she can swap between them as she likes. The Suorin Air, and Drop, have refillable pods so it saves a bit there as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (4/9/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> So I also tried getting my wife off the stinkies. First time around I got her a Vaporesso Swag with 6mg nic DL setup. She used it once or twice a week, maybe, enjoying the flavours, but did not do much in terms of getting her off the stinkies. I have a Berserker MTL RTA which I wanted to give to her thinking that she will be able to do MTL with it, which is a more cigarette type of vaping, but this did not work either. Reason being is I ended up needing to replace coils and rewick for her the whole time when she wanted to change flavours or if the wick needs replacing due to flavour depreciation. Problem there is if this happened while she was at work, she'd just put it down and move to a cig. Also, she did not take to it all that much, too big and bulky.
> 
> The first true change over happened when I got her a Suorin Drop. She loved it. Small, does MTL and flavour was great. Her cigarette intake dropped by almost half, I was elated. Then I wanted to get myself a Drop but saw the shop I was at had the Suorin Air on special, so I got that. Showed it to her that night, lost it to her that same night. Better air flow, better flavour and she's now down to about 1-2 ciggs a day where she was a 35-40 a day smoker. She now has 3 Suorin Airs - one at work, one at home and one she carries with her. She also has multiple pods with various flavours so she can swap between them as she likes. The Suorin Air, and Drop, have refillable pods so it saves a bit there as well.


Awesome to hear! We are rooting for her all the way.


----------



## Ruwaid (4/9/18)

Daniel said:


> I haven't bud , like I said over WA last week just didn't work out will make a plan this week bud ... CALM DOWN and Vape on
> 
> Otherwise if you can't wait , many suggested the Twisp Cue they running promo at the moment 25% off .....


 @Daniel where is the cue kit on sale bud?


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/9/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Daniel where is the cue kit on sale bud?


Think you can get the 25% off via @Twisp App

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/9/18)

@Ruwaid - Alternatively contact @Twisp or @HPBotha (there is another user, but cant remember the user's nic)

Or start a thread in who has stock or in Twisp's Subforum


----------



## Ruwaid (4/9/18)

@baksteen8168 thanks bud...yeah quite used to the Cue and can agree and testify it was that which helped me off stinkies overnight actually. Since then I gave it away and need another as a gift.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## regularvapeguy (4/9/18)

Nexus by vaporesso is great. Takes 70/30 liquids meaning you get a range from 3mg all the way up to 50mg nic salts. easy to use, good battery life and barely leaks unless you keep it upside down for extended periods or fill incorrectly.


----------



## herb1 (25/9/18)

Hey guys, what good salt nic juices can you recommend?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/9/18)

herb1 said:


> Hey guys, what good salt nic juices can you recommend?


Nasty juice Cushman nic salts is just awesome. If you are into tobacco, elements - honey roasted tobacco

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (25/9/18)

herb1 said:


> Hey guys, what good salt nic juices can you recommend?


 
NS20 by Element:
Key lime Cookie
Neon Green Slushie
Both come in 20ml and 20mg nic. Paid R180 each from Vapeking.

Secret Sauce:
Grape Salt Nic - 30ml, 30mg. R200 at House Of Vape

And my favourite so far:
Juusu by Yami Vapor Salts - 30ml, 35mg. R220 at House Of Vape

Vapeking also released a range of more affordable Salt Nic juices (Pods n Salts), I think it's around R130 for a 30ml. I tried the cool kiwi the other day and it wasn't bad at all.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/9/18)

Iconic Salts.
NS20 by Element.
Elysian salts


----------



## herb1 (25/9/18)

How's Ripe Fiji Melons?

But it's 50mg


----------



## Hooked (26/9/18)

@herb1

*Nic Salts Juice:*
Elements - Key Lime Cookie (available as a liquid or in pods for the Aspire Gusto Mini)
Joose - Toffee D'Luxe Mint (be careful when ordering as Joose has the same juice in freebase nic)
Opus - Fresh Lemonade
BLVK - Unicorn (honeydew melons, mixed berries)

*Mods/Tanks*
Aspire Gusto Mini (uses Elements pods) *Absolutely the best!!*
EGO AIO ECO
Nautilus tank - takes a 1.6ohm commercial coil which is perfect for high nic vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/9/18)

SergioChasingClouds said:


> NS20 by Element:
> Key lime Cookie
> Neon Green Slushie
> Both come in 20ml and 20mg nic. Paid R180 each from Vapeking.
> ...



Thanks for the info about Pods 'n Salts - I hadn't heard of them before but the price is certainly good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1 (28/9/18)

Finally sorted out pods...happy chappy!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

